# I bet you've never turned one of these before!



## kludge77 (Sep 8, 2014)

They say that necessity is the mother of invention and while I don't claim to have invented the idea of a pint lock, this is the first one I've ever seen out of the wood. In addition I love how outrageous it looks with that giant old school padlock on it!

This is made with some soft maple, a small brass hinge and the padlock of your choosing! Just make sure that it's not too heavy, or you will not be able to keep your prize upright! (mine was right on the brink...)

www.youtube.com/v/ViH0uaDty88


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm guessing teenagers in the house???


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow you must live in a tough environment. I can't tell for sure but it looks like the only other thing in there is a frozen tv dinner. If that's the case I guess you have you priorities in order.


----------



## kingkeyman (Sep 8, 2014)

As a locksmith, I can appreciate the concept. Nice job.


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 8, 2014)

Another great video.  I thought this project was going to be made out of walnut?!  I also think that "Tim the Destroyer" needs to make another cameo.


----------



## jsolie (Sep 8, 2014)

LOL!  I'd have to come up with something a bit more stringent to keep the ice cream thieves away as the ones I have at my house would just knife the side and enjoy their spoils.  Plus they'd also eat that pizza on the shelf below...


----------



## kludge77 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks guys! While the security is quickly circumvented, the hostility that this will  create in your relationships will take months to repair...


----------



## mredburn (Sep 9, 2014)

I always thought of a pint of Ice Cream as a single serving, the lock would never get used.:biggrin:


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 9, 2014)

kludge77 said:


> They say that necessity is the mother of invention and while I don't claim to have invented the idea of a pint lock, this is the first one I've ever seen out of the wood. In addition I love how outrageous it looks with that giant old school padlock on it!
> 
> This is made with some soft maple, a small brass hinge and the padlock of your choosing! Just make sure that it's not too heavy, or you will not be able to keep your prize upright! (mine was right on the brink...)
> 
> www.youtube.com/v/ViH0uaDty88



That is as cool as it gets.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 9, 2014)

Kenny Durrant said:


> Wow you must live in a tough environment. I can't tell for sure but it looks like the only other thing in there is a frozen tv dinner. If that's the case I guess you have you priorities in order.



I don't think that I've seen such a clean freezer since we shopped for ours.

Ours is so full of junk that I don't even know what is back toward the back.  If we went through it, probably about half would go out in the trash, I bet.


----------



## MarkD (Sep 9, 2014)

I think you just went from a ice cream problem to a relationship problem.
Cool idea though!


----------



## kludge77 (Sep 9, 2014)

sbell111 said:


> Kenny Durrant said:
> 
> 
> > Wow you must live in a tough environment. I can't tell for sure but it looks like the only other thing in there is a frozen tv dinner. If that's the case I guess you have you priorities in order.
> ...




All the crap is piled up on the counter so I could get a good photo!  Waffles, chicken nuggets and the spattering of outdated frozen veggies...


----------



## BSea (Sep 9, 2014)

MarkD said:


> I think you just went from a ice cream problem to a relationship problem.
> Cool idea though!


That's true, but nothing eases the pain of relationship problems as well as ice cream.:biggrin:


----------



## Rick_G (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice idea but it wouldn't work here.  I'd have to build it out of 1/4" thick 316 SS to keep the wife out and it would have to totally enclose the container.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 9, 2014)

I would just poke a hole in the top get my yummie and move on....


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 9, 2014)

I can see Newton's Third Law playing out here. :tongue:


----------



## Fay Prozora (Sep 9, 2014)

LOL! I need one of those to keep myself out of the ice cream! Great idea!!!!  This gave me a good laugh too, but a great idea none the less... Fay


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 9, 2014)

D.Oliver said:


> I can see Newton's Third Law playing out here. :tongue:


For every action there's and equal and opposite criticism?


----------



## kludge77 (Sep 10, 2014)

Sylvanite said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> > I can see Newton's Third Law playing out here. :tongue:
> ...



She was not amused. Saving my Ice Cream was the least of my trouble after that...


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Sep 11, 2014)

sbell111 said:


> Kenny Durrant said:
> 
> 
> > Wow you must live in a tough environment. I can't tell for sure but it looks like the only other thing in there is a frozen tv dinner. If that's the case I guess you have you priorities in order.
> ...



we have one of those drawer freezers and anything that sifts to the bottom is gone for good in my mind.  Ive pulled 2 year old stuff out once in a while and wondered who the heck bought that garbage.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Sep 11, 2014)

Our freezers and fridge are so stuffed with whatever there is no telling whats in there or how long. My wife loves ice cream so the lock would be just as good as me just asking her to stay out of it. As far as keeping her out she like it on the soft side so she would just microwave it for a few seconds and bore a hole in the top and drink it like a shake. Like the old saying goes "Locks are for Honest People". I do like the idea and the ingenuity that was put into the lock.


----------



## Quality Pen (Sep 11, 2014)

haha that is awesome!


----------

